# Top 10 Ways to Stay Motivated in the Gym



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Spring is coming and you need to get in shape… find out Lee’s top 10 tips!1. Take it slow and steady. Many people, in a combination of enthusiasm and impatience, wind up doing too much, too soon, too frequently. That results in soreness, exhaustion, and feeling burnout – in other words, lack of motivation.Take your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

